# TTTF Blend



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

Last year I did a 4k reno section with PRG/KBG....it's done very well. Nice and dark with no real issues. The only issue is that it makes the grass around it look pale green. I digress. This year I want to start on the front and want to do TTTF. I don't irrigate and it gets a lot of sun (very little shade). My question is should I do a blend or monostand? If I do a blend, should I use 2 or 3 varieties? Just looking for thoughts. I'm settled on 4th Millennium...I'll do the SS1000 blend if I go blend or 4th alone for a monostand.

Anyhow, thoughts/opinions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

A blend of multiple cultivars with various strengths is what I would choose.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't often see TTTF monostands, but I am curious about them.
However, I agree with DTCC Turf that it is safer to use a blend that contains cultivars with different strengths to lessen impact and overall damage to the lawn throughout the year.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Turf gem 2 is what I used. It's a blend of 3 to performers

1 is a dwarf version. It can handle shorter mowing

I mixed mine with VIP 3 prg... and it's so dark in color it almost looks fake.....it puts kbg lawns to shame

Definitely go with a blend of 3 or 4 top performers


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I love the idea of a TTTF monostand! I wish I had been aware of the concept a few years ago.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Stegs I haven't heard much about the dwarf TTTF. Is its main difference the ability to thrive with a low HOC?


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

I used turf gem 2, which is sold thru turf merchants. I have a local seed company that sells their brand of seed (its awesome stuff)

I get a bag of 50lbs for 85 dollars.

Its a mix (that constantly changes)

My mix was traverse srp, starfire II, and aztec II

One of these ( i forget i thought was a dwarf version) it could handle "lower HOC" around 2" if i remember right

Now turf merchants also sells bonsia TTTF which is a really slow growing, fine blade, deep root version. I heard that this version can be mowed short 2.5" or less on a regular basis and look like a KBG lawn. It has extrememly fine blades and deep roots.

I consider 2"ish short for TTTF. I emailed turf merchants about HOC with turf gem II, they said for my area, 3"-3.5" is fine. Thats a big jump from transition zone TTTF that should be cut at 4"+!!!

here is my local seed company website with a link to the seed. He has the best prices around by far and he is local to me!

http://www.debruynseed.com/

click on grass seed tab. You can look at straight seed or mixes/blends

I did turf gem II, with vip 3 PRG

My fall reno i plan on doing the waterworks KBG and vip 3 mix. Its 60% VIP 3 and 40% KBG

His seed is climate controlled too. I know because i put the HVAC system in for him.

Side note, with seed of any kind.....the temp and the humidity level cant exceed 100. So if you have a temp of 50 degrees, your humidity cant be any higher than 50%

If the temp is 60, humidity cant be higher than 40% etc

His seed room is controlled and my germination rate with his seed i swear is near 95%. Its sick how thick it comes in!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for that info, @Stegs . I gave that website a read (the seed section).
I don't know of many people who use the dwarf fescues. Anytime that I have looked into them, information has been surprisingly sparse.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Maybe dwarf version is a bad term

They are shorter versions or varieties of TTTF.

I forget which one in my blend it is, but i read the descriptions and it said something like "a shorter, slower growing cultivar, helps keep and dense appearance. Grows shorter than most TTTF cultivars"

So maybe dwarf is a bad term, its just a version that doesnt get as tall as others.

Not alot of people think of TALL fescue and short/dwarf. But it does exist. Bonsai is one that comes to mind that is shorter and grows slow


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

I want my grass/TTTF to look uniform. Even if you use a preventative fungicide regimen and have the ability to provide adequate irrigation, a monostand would still be frowned upon?

My current TTTF lawn has a variety of different cultivars - the full range of blade width and color. Next year (September 2019), I will do a reno of my main TTTF lawn. I know a blend of good TTTF cultivars will look much better than what I have currently, but just wish to have the most uniform look. I will be doing mini renos on two of my side patches/strips as a test run for 2019. Whatever seed I use, I will use to overseed my main TTTF lawn this year.

Has anyone had any experience with GTO? Although it's a medium-fine blade (per its own tech sheet), it keeps showing up at the top of the NTEP scores in areas important to my location, especially ability to grown in shade.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

I just called Hogan and talked to Bob for about 30 minutes. He's sending me his TTTF Hogan Blend. Currently, that is:
LS 1200
Cochise IV
Hemi
Hot Rod
Rebounder

He said LS 1200 (PPG-TF-115?) and Cochise IV (PPG-TF-135 or PPG-TF-138?) each have a sister cultivar that will be available next year and would replace the LS 1200 and Cochise IV.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> Even if you use a preventative fungicide regimen and have the ability to provide adequate irrigation, a monostand would still be frowned upon?


I don't dislike the idea; it is interesting. But I can't think of anyone who has had a TTTF monostand. If it is something that really interests you, then why not try it? But do so with knowing the risks.
Fungicides offer insurance, but not total coverage. 
If your cultivar doesn't handle drought stress well, for example, you might endure most of the summer with brown-ish grass--as in every blade. Worst case, your grass many not recover from intense stress or disease.
Many of my blades are brown right now, but my lawn still looks green because my other cultivars are tolerating the lack of water and high heat better.

But take this perspective for what it is. I don't have any experience with a monostand, and I don't know of anyone who does who might be used as a reference for what to expect.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> I just called Hogan and talked to Bob for about 30 minutes. He's sending me his TTTF Hogan Blend. Currently, that is:
> LS 1200
> Cochise IV
> Hemi
> ...


Yes, I am really, really interested in the new Cochise. 
I don't know if there is a reliable resource for tracing the lineage of these cultivars (old and brand new), but if there is, I would love to have a couple of hours to sit down and read it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> I just called Hogan and talked to Bob for about 30 minutes...
> 
> He said LS 1200 (PPG-TF-115?) and Cochise IV (PPG-TF-135 or PPG-TF-138?) each have a sister cultivar that will be available next year and would replace the LS 1200 and Cochise IV.


That's why it's always worth talking with him.

So, LS 1400 and Cochise V?

If you google those codes, you might find the pre trials...


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Green said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> > I just called Hogan and talked to Bob for about 30 minutes...
> ...


I got those codes off the 2017 Data Progress Report --> http://www.ntep.org/data/tf12/tf12_18-3/tf1218tent.pdf

Lewis Seed only had the above cultivar + Paramount. Ampac Seed Company only had the two cultivars above entered in the trials.

Am I on the right path or way off?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Hogan had Paramount last year I think...
No idea about this year.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

This just arrived today:


----------

